

The story of the making of the photograph Moonrise [Ansel Adams] - stevewilhelm
http://www.anseladams.com/ansel-anecdotes/

======
stevewilhelm
Today's XKCD[1] reminded me of this.

[1] [http://xkcd.com/1314/](http://xkcd.com/1314/)

